# Finally Got my Glock 23



## The Hate Ape (Apr 3, 2017)

Yeah its a 40 S&W but....

Items completed:
- Tritium Sights (Front & Rear)
- Ghost 3.5lb trigger extension swap (feels amazing for 14 dollars)
- Extended Slide Release (fucking wonderful actually - for like 14 more dollars too)

Items in the near future:

- Bar-Sto or KKM Barrel in .357 Sig
- Loan Wolf Barrel in 9mm
- Upgrade Guide Rod / Spring
- Possible Actual Trigger Swap
- For sure either Stippling on Polymer frame or just some T-Tape


UPDATE ON 357 SIG AMMO:

YouTube Underwood 357 Sig 125 Grain Ballistics Test, there's a specific guy:





This guy is pure science about his research, seriously, its a shame this guy stopped producing videos. The end result and I looked up more videos -

This is the first bit of .357 Sig ammo that I know of that has actually produced near identical results of the .357 Magnum. 

Averaging over 1500 feet per second is absolutely nothing to scoff at, especially with a dope ass hollowpoint that expands not only really well but penetrates perfectly. Seriously, its fucking amazing for a CCW.

Pics will be updated as I go along, just wanted to start it up. Of course there will be a range test - I'll be using my 40 S&W barrel just as much for range time and my numero uno: Federal Aluminum ammunition...

H/A


----------



## AWP (Apr 3, 2017)

I love my 23. If I had it to do over again I would buy a 19, but I'm not losing sleep over the gun or round. Guys can poo-poo the .40 all they want, but train with it and shot placement....next slide.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Apr 3, 2017)

meh,

the 40 produces great results still - anyone that goes "Oh man, modern day 9mm ammunition does what the 40 can't - magazine capacity while still producing like a 40"

Okay, so what about modern day .40 S&W ammunition? I'm talking Federal HST or Speer Gold Dot...

Lets also mention that a 19 can't convert without a slide replacement, but a 23 can go both ways. Thanks 9mm but I'll keep you in my micro sizes...


----------

